# CIC application - possible after Reg Force medical release?



## Guardian (18 Aug 2011)

(Mods, if this has already been asked and answered, feel free to lock - just point me in the right direction; I searched with little success)

I'm interested in re-entering the CF as a CIC officer. I was a reg force officer before some years ago; problem is, I was hurt in training and had to release with a perm cat. 

Obviously every case is different; I was just wondering if, in theory or principle, it is possible for a person with a perm cat that disqualifies from regular service to re-enter as a CIC. And, if it is, what is the process of bringing that issue up and dealing with it.

Feel free to PM me if you've got some insights or experience with this question. Thanks for your time, everyone.


----------



## MAJONES (18 Aug 2011)

Should not be a problem.  When I worked in recruiting (~3 years ago) the CFRC would do a medical on CIC applicants, but they would pass the file on to the RCSU regardless of the medical results.  The RCSU then decided what to do.  I recall the CIC taking a few officers who failed the medical.


----------



## gwp (20 Aug 2011)

What was your medical catagory on release.  The minimun desired catagory for the Cadet Organization and Training Service is 4 3 3 3 3 5.  For an explanation see this link.  

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp


----------

